# One Way Check Valve



## Batz (23/1/12)

Has anyone tried these?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/One-Way-Check-V...=item336f891b44

Quite a saving on JG type but I'm thinking you may get what you pay for here.

Batz


----------



## potof4x (23/1/12)

I have three that look the same from keg king and no dramas .


----------



## The Village Idiot (23/1/12)

potof4x said:


> I have three that look the same from keg king and no dramas .




Doesnt the regulator have a check valve built in??? I have a Tesuco???


----------



## Batz (23/1/12)

The Village Idiot said:


> Doesnt the regulator have a check valve built in??? I have a Tesuco???




Most regulators don't. I want to put a check valve on each of my five keg lines, but that was going to cost me $135.00, $50.00 sounds a bit sweeter.

Batz


----------



## NickB (23/1/12)

Looks like the one I got a CB last time for my party keg setup Batz. Not a problem with mine so far!

Cheers


----------



## woodwormm (24/1/12)

check valves are nothing technical... 

i've never been able to source 8mm push fit ones for under 30 bucks each before... i'll be jumping on a few of these  

thanks for sharing Batz


----------



## stux (25/1/12)

printed forms section said:


> check valves are nothing technical...
> 
> i've never been able to source 8mm push fit ones for under 30 bucks each before... i'll be jumping on a few of these
> 
> thanks for sharing Batz



Not as cheap, but John Guest, 8mm OD, push-fit check valves for <23$

http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/pro...products_id=238


----------



## Kai (25/1/12)

Strikes me as an aquarium product being pimped for beer, but aquariums can be just as expensive if not more so than home brewing, so...

I'd just buy them, Batz. Run an integrity test on them before use. As the printed forms section says, check valves aren't terribly technical and I reckon those are a bargain.

Even if there's a small chance they'll fail after extended use, well, even the expensive ones do that. Better than no check valve at all as far as your reg is concerned.


----------



## amiddler (25/1/12)

Without seeing it up close, looks like a Festo fitting. They are compressed air fittings specialists.

Would they be food grade? Do they need to be food grade?


----------



## randomiser (28/1/12)

I bought 4 of these from US plastics. One on each line from the gas splitter. They work very well. 

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx...1&catid=489


----------



## hopie89 (28/1/12)

I haven't bought these ones but unless you were absolutely set on quick disconnect then I thought they looked good.Link


----------



## pk.sax (28/1/12)

I think the ones BAtz liked to are the same ones that keg king sells


----------



## bignath (28/1/12)

Ive got four of those valves, no problems so far either. Was thinking i might get one more and put it just in front of the regulator in case one of the ones on my individual lines fail. Kind of like some master back up plan......

Got mine from Beerbelly and they were less than $10 each from memory.


----------



## Batz (2/2/12)

Just a bit of feedback, I have received 5 of these and that cost me $55.75 delivered. I have tried one on the reg. and it works well.
I'll be fitting them to my keg lines tonight and post if I encounter any problems.

Batz


----------



## QldKev (2/2/12)

randomiser said:


> I bought 4 of these from US plastics. One on each line from the gas splitter. They work very well.
> 
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx...1&catid=489




Anyone else tried these. For the money we could throw one on every leg and main gas lines as a double up. And even have a couple spares.


----------



## komodo (2/2/12)

theres a water filter place online thats based in SA that does JG 8mm ones for about $13 ea also, I found this out after I did a bulk buy on them through one of my old suppliers a few years ago


----------



## Amber Fluid (3/2/12)

I had the ones located at the top of page 21 of the Keg King Catalogue they are only $9.95 each and seem to be fine.


----------



## jeddog (16/8/13)

I bought one of these (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-TOP-OF-THE-RANGE-ONE-WAY-GAS-LINE-SPLITTER-ONE-WAY-CHECK-VALVE-BEER-/251208900916) for my set up. I hooked it up to my bottle of co2 and it only trickles gas from the red end of the one way valve (which I'm told is the flow of the valve). I have tried to reverse the one way valve and as is should does not let gas pass. Is there a trick to these valves? The trickle of gas when connected correctly is very slow and is only just enough pressure for me to pour a beer.

has anyone worked out this problem?


----------



## Northside Novice (16/8/13)

I have the same one mate and it has a complete free flow of gas . black side towards gas bottle, red side towards keg. maybe the one you have is a dud ?
it does seem to be a cheepy bit of crap but has worked faultlessly for me for about 2 yrs .

have you checked your reg? do you have full flow of gas without the valve? or maybe the gas line is squished or got some off cut stuck in it ?


----------



## TidalPete (16/8/13)

I've had those one-way check valves on my 4 x taps for 3 or 4 years at least & they work well as a cheap alternative to a 4 x manifold. It's a bit of a PITA un-hooking three QD's if you're looking at ramping up the carbonation on a Wheatie for example but otherwise IMHO they are great. 
Was fortunate enough to get them through a bulk buy (Not EvilBay) so I guess you just have to be careful who you get them from but if you have the dollars then go for the manifold. :super:


----------



## jeddog (17/8/13)

Yeah there's no kink in the line and heaps of gas flow with out it connected. I didn't actually get them (I have 2) from evilbay. So ill call the retailer today when they open. Ill have them connect one up on there gas supply to see if they have working ones. Strange both are doing the same....


----------



## Moad (30/9/14)

Reviving an old thread here but I am having the same issue.

Before I hooked them up I had my pressure at 12 psi and no dramas. 4 degrees, 3m of 5mm ID line.

Now with these fitted beers are pouring with 0 head. 

Mine are the keg king jobbies, I'm considering returning them.


----------

